# Westell DSL modem problem?



## cpthk

I have at&t DSL service, I got this modem from at&t. It's a Westell F90-6100 model. The modem keeps dropping connection, and sometimes crash that I have to unplug the power to reboot it. It happens about once every 10 minutes, sometimes 30 minutes. I called tech support, they checked the signal was perfect. They also sent a technician two times to my house to check on the lines and signal, everything is in good condition. They also replaced the modem with a exactly same brand and model(a Westell too). The problem still exist. I searched onilne, Westell seems to be a small company and they don't make too many products. I eventually called them again, a technician sent me a new motorola one, she said it's a new model. After I hooked it up, ALL PROBLEM SOLVED. Anyone also encounter the same situation? What's your story?

Thanks.


----------



## LA1

I had DSL from Verizon for 3 years b4 getting FIOS. For those 3 years or so I had a Westel modem, this was the "white" westel modem. Worked for me all the time that I had it.
BTW your new modem is it also a router, does it have NAT and SPI?  If not I would invest in a router


----------



## cpthk

This one is black color, it does not have any routing function, just basic modem. I did not use a router at all, only hook up to one computer. When the time the connection drop, I can still go to 192.168.1.254, but not any other website, so that means it's not my computer's problem.


----------

